

Ask HN: I Just Lost All My Karma On HN. What Happened? - jnardiello

All the Karma i collected (which was 13 btw, not a big deal, just wondering why it was resetted to 1) just "vanished" together with my email and personal profile data. Any idea about what happened? Thanks<p>Update: Just noticed that all my submissions and comments were deleted as well.
======
Spoom
Could your comments have been on posts later marked dead? I see one comment
from you still available from 90 days ago (I have showdead on so I'd be able
to see if you were hellbanned).

I'd wager it's either that many of your comments were on a thread voted down /
flagged dead, or it's simply a temporary bug as others have guessed.

~~~
jnardiello
Hellbann wouldn't make any sense. I also doubt the voted down option for
threads/comments. As many suggested i think it's a bug or anything similar. If
doesn't happen again i simply won't bother, otherwise i'll investigate.

Most of the time i'm a ghost reader on HN and i don't really pretend to
understand all the dynamics on this community. This is why i asked pubblicly
what the cause could be as maybe there was some very obvious reason i just
wasn't aware of.

Thanks a lot for your help, much appreciated :)

------
bbissoon
... I still don't know what HN Karma is for or how it's gained.

~~~
csense
You get karma for every time someone upvotes you.

When you have 500 or so, you get the privilege of downvoting.

~~~
shanelja
It's more of a curse than a privilege, I find myself hitting downvote now
instead of replying with a well thought out answer to tell them why they are
wrong.

The downvote should require a comment.

------
grinich
It's probably just a temporary bug.

------
Nano2rad
You are reborn in the next life

